# [solved] Firefox: schrift teilweise zu groß

## kutte128

[solved]

Problem war firefox-bin (3.5.6 und 3.6)

Ein kompilierter firefox funktioniert einwandfrei.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Hi,

folgendes Problem:

Teilweise sind die Schriften im Firefox - nur auf den Webpages, nicht Menü usw. - zu groß.

Ich habe schon die üblichen Verdächtigen durch: DPI geändert, andere Schriften, ~/.font.conf.

Auch div.. xorg-Wikis u.a. das http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Fonts, welches auch der letzte Stand ist.

Auf meinem alten Rechner (x86) hatte ich keine Probleme, habe auch sämtliche Einstellungen auf meinen neuen übernommen (x86_64).

Aber auch wenn ich die alten confse nicht nutze habe ich das Problem.

```
xdpyinfo | grep resolution

  resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
```

```
xdpyinfo | grep dimension

  dimensions:    1280x1024 pixels (339x271 millimeters)

```

Hier mal ein Bild:

Wo könnte das Problem liegen?

viele Grüße,

kutte128

----------

